# Curtis 1209 with PM motor?



## dr01allen (Oct 19, 2008)

Has anyone used a Curtis 1209C to control a PM motor? 

Do you just leave the A2 connector open like on the 1204B?


----------



## honn1002 (Nov 26, 2008)

Just leave it open. You don't need it for a PM motor.


----------

